# Need advice - pony that has foundered



## loveminis (Apr 8, 2010)

I need some advice. I am looking at an 11h pony to buy for my grandkids. He has foundered in the past, no rotation. Right now he is sound. I am wondering what I am getting into if I buy him, he would be in a dry lot at my place. Will he be ok if keep him off grass and just feed grass hay, or can it come back for no reason ?


----------



## Miniv (Apr 8, 2010)

From what you describe, you probably would be fine with him, however, you need to follow some "founder rules".....

1. NO grain.....supplements only.

2. Grass Hay

3. NO pasture

4. Strict farrier schedule with someone who knows how to trim for foundered horses.

And finally, I would run all this by your vet and let him/her know about this potential purchase and ask for his/her input. I bet the most important and best thing about your pony is that he has NOT rotated.

Hope it all works out wonderfully.


----------



## loveminis (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks MiniV





I talked to the lady's vet and though he did not rotate the vet said something about the "toe -"

and I can't remember the rest of it.

I have been trying to get ahold of my vet to ask him about it but he is VERY busy and hasn't called back yet.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Apr 8, 2010)

Some people use founder and laminitis synonymously, but they are not the same. Founder means rotation of the coffin bone, so if the pony actually did founder, then there was coffin bone rotation. Perhaps the pony had laminitis but did not founder, if there was not any rotation. If it were me, I would ask for x-rays from the vet to verify whether or not there was rotation and if so, to what degree.

Here's a good website that you might find helpful regarding feeding:

SaferGrass.Org

Best wishes,

Liz R.


----------



## loveminis (Apr 8, 2010)

I talked to the lady's vet and he said there was NO rotation.


----------



## Marty (Apr 8, 2010)

This could work if he is managed very well. Keep in mind how much this pony will actually be used. Will this be a little pony for an occasional lead line up and down the road and around the farm every so often? Or will this pony be very used and expected to keep up with a lot of little kids who really want to ride ride ride??? And if the later, you'd have to be very careful he is fully cooled off after each ride as well.

That would have a lot of bearing on my decision.

You cannot go wrong with a pre-purchase exam. Use your vet, not theirs.


----------



## loveminis (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks Marty





He would be for occasional lead line and around the neighborhood. As far as a vet, he is in another state in a very rural area.

So what kind of life can a pony have in a dry lot ?


----------



## chandab (Apr 9, 2010)

loveminis said:


> So what kind of life can a pony have in a dry lot ?


The same kind of life that many minis lead on drylot. If you have other horses, mini or big, he'll be just fine with company across the fence or if you don't have other horses, then lots of attention from you.


----------

